# sound clip of stock 05' exhaust with dynomax bullets?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

going to have them installed tomorrow. anyone have this set-up and what does it sound like? hopefully mild on the decel pop.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Are you having them installed in place of the factory mufflers or installed inline past the resonator? Whichever you decide, get pics and let us know the outcome! 

I'm torn between geting bullets or going with the spintech catback or SLP! I love the sounds of both of those! I already have an X pipe so adding bullets in place of factory mufflers will almost be the SLP setup. Only thing I'll do different is install the bullets behind the X pipe under the car instead of where the factory mufflers are. I haven't found any clips either.


----------

